# Dragon Blood



## reddportleft (Aug 28, 2013)

Started my first 6 gallon batch yesterday. Followed the recipe to the tee. How long does it normally take to start fermenting? Have any of you added any more nutrient or energizer sometime during the fermentation? 74 degrees, sg starting point 1.080.


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 28, 2013)

Should start fermenting within 1-2 days after yeast is pitched. Sounds like you just need to give it a little more time and you will be off and going. 
I have never added more nutrient or energizer. This is one of the most foolproof recipes out there.


----------



## Billberry (Aug 28, 2013)

I just started my 2nd batch of DB yesterday and I upped both the yeast nutrient and energizer to the bottles' recommended dosages per gallon because I'm using 71B-1122 instead of 1118 and figured this yeast strain could use a little extra of both. I used the recipe's amounts of both for the 1118 and it worked out very nicely for me.


----------

